

GoDaddy Calling Customers to Reverse SOPA Domain Transfers - sehugg
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2398045,00.asp

======
tzs
This could be a good marketing opportunity for Twilio or some other similar
service: if I were expecting such a call from GoDaddy, I'd love to use
something like Twilio to set up a voice menu system GoDaddy would have to
navigate through to leave me a message, and make it as annoying as GoDaddy's
checkout procedure.

------
CWuestefeld
I think there are three separate stories linked from the HN front page
covering this specific aspect of the story. Yet they all reference a single G+
post -- just one GoDaddy customer. If I'm keeping score right, there was one
HNer who corroborated. But two customers doesn't necessarily make a trend.

